# Sort of funny...Kind of sucked.



## BradNail (Feb 23, 2009)

I finally got around to replacing the cloth bag on my 1.5 HP dust collector with a quality filter. The increase in air volume was noticeable. At the same time I added a remote control to save me a few steps in the shop running back and forth to turn the DC OFF and ON.

So today after working on the lathe I used the flexible DC hose to clean off some of the sawdust on my sweatshirt. I had the remote in the pocket of the shirt and it got sucked into the hose! I think I set a new speed record hitting the OFF switch before the remote hit the impeller on the DC.

I wonder if the remote had been sucked in if it would have turned itself off?


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

maybe , maybe not


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Good thing you got it turned off…...
Could have caused a rift in the space-time continium, or you could have had several smaller remotes!!!


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Glad you got it shut down in time.
Remotes are not cheap.
A seperator can keep the big stuff out of the impellar.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

There is a *remote* possibility it could have turned itself off … or not!

But better safe than sorry!


----------

